# Violet's Visit



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Diane (Petaluna) brought Violet over for a visit today. Oh my goodness!!!! What a little doll!

Here are some pictures from our day:

The irrepressible Miss Violet 









My name's Violet, what's yours?









Oooh, what's that?









Hmmm, I wonder if this tastes good?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

You called me? 









Whew, it's hot out here!









I'm keeping my eye on that shoe! 









Now what?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a face!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Mom, look what I caught!









Hey! That thing talks!!!









Are you talkin' to me???









I like this one. No wait, I like this one better!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute! It must have been a lot of fun for everyone.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey, that's mine. Gimmeeee!









Wait a minute, that's mine too!









Take that tough guy!









All this play is hard work!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Too precious for words. Cody and Violet are absolutely adorable playmates.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She is precious-love that little pouty lip!!
Looks like the whole crew has such fun!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jill, thank you for sharing Violet's first playdate with us! Looks like she's an alert and interested puppy. Now where are you and Diane???


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jill, thanks for posting the pictures. It looks like a fun playdate. That is a cute little pup and I love the picture with the babble ball. That's one toy I keep trying to hide.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute and I bet you loved the puppy breath. 

Also what kind of collar is Cody wearing?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again Jill for having us over and taking so many great pictures! I of course forgot my camera (duh). 

Jill has a really dog-friendly back yard and house, and she's really a true animal lover, so much time, money and love devoted to her rescues. They are 2 very lucky pooches! 

Violet was pretty tired afterward and (I assume) crashed while we went for a quick dinner, but not too tired to play with her new toys (she loves them, thanks Jill!) when we got home. I think she really enjoyed playing with Tess and Cody, and all the people she met. It was really good for her, I can already see how it made her more comfortable and confident. 

And.... just like every other day with her so far when I think I might tear my hair out, she has a breakthrough - getting her to use the pee pad at Jill's house when we were inside helped it click that she can use it here also (I put them in a few stations around the house as my breeder suggested to help her understand this was an alternative to outside vs. letting it go anywhere). Early this morning she stood right next to one and peed, but tonight, when I had let her wander for almost half hour and was just thinking I had better take her out again, she put a puddle on one of the pee pads in the living room! I was so surprised, what a smarty pants! Keep it up, Violet. 

I'm a little embarrassed at how dirty she is in these pics, she's been here a full 2 weeks and is about to get her first bath tomorrow. I had to give a partial poopy face bath yesterday, that was horrifying. 

I spoke to her breeder and as it turns out, we don't think she will get to more than 9 or maybe 10 pounds, I was expecting closer to 13-15, but I guess she's one of the small ones in the litter. I also think she's going to change color, maybe silver out, as her face is getting lighter and her black hair is coming in reddish brown at the roots. She is full of surprises this one. And my played out puppy is less bitey and easier to love - thanks again, Jill! We will have to meet up again soon, that was fun.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Jill, thanks for posting the pictures. It looks like a fun playdate. That is a cute little pup and I love the picture with the babble ball. *That's one toy I keep trying to hide. *


I found an even better solution....I sent the ball home with Violet!

Amanda, I think Cody's collar is made my LaZer? (They type is so darn small I can't hardly read it!). I can't find a website for any collars by that name though. I got it at Pet Supplies Plus.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh that looks like so much fun! And the dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ooooooooooooo, how CUTE !! What fun, that you two got together with your pups. Jill, GREAT photos, but even better captions. I love your captions.  

Violet is stinkin' cute, Diane. She's a spitfire, I'll bet.

Thanks for sharing your visit with the rest of us.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like everyone had a great playdate! Lovely pictures!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very cute photos, thanks for sharing them. Looks like the dogs had a great day!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Those pictures were too cute for words! Just adorable. She looks like a healthy little spitfire, and she's just so darn adorable!
Gina


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time. Great pictures! 

Diane, I recommend that you do big "party time", praise and treats when Violet uses the piddle pad. I have to do it quite often here as they tend to switch from outside patio piddle pads to indoor piddle pads when it rains or the air is misty and foggy. They rarely have accidents but reminding them about using the piddle pads and switchng back and forth from outdoors to indoors can be a chore.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad to see Violet got a fun day out with friends! She probably missed her brothers and sisters. It is always interesting to get a new perspective, too! Looks like Cody and Tess were very good hosts - you too, Jill!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. Looks like everyone had a great time. I love playdates!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Yes, Violet had a great time, she is like a manic energizer bunny most of the time, and that gave her the perfect venue to express it. I gotta admit I'll be happier when she's older and calmer, but the puppy antics are funny to watch. Today she is wondering why we are back to our boring routines when yesterday was so much fun. I do feel bad she doesn't have a canine playmate here, I'm sure she misses that, but I can barely handle one dog, let alone two. I had hoped she might make friends with the male yorkie up the street, and she tried yesterday, but he wants nothing to do with her. 

It helped to have a fun, positive, playful day with her and Jill, even though again I didn't get any work done! Every day I have been going to bed and waking up thinking I wonder if I made a huge mistake getting this dog, but we might have turned a corner yesterday, and just recently she's had moments where she's more focused, and I can get a glimpse of what she'll be like when she's mature and has settled down.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Try to enjoy the puppy stage, it really doesn't last long and you'll miss it once it's gone. Izzy still loves to play a few times a day but she's calm for the most part. They're so much fun and so full of personality. Izzy would always be crazy for awhile then calm down and sleep.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you for the picture of pretty little Miss Violet! She is a doll!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Violet the dorable...*

How sweet and how good for her to play with the big guys and learn the ropes! What a great adventure for all...


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Well she had another impromptu play date today with a "Morkie" named Pudge - lol! I was driving down a busy local road having come from a walk in town with Violet and recognized Pudge before I recognized his owner, a local shop owner I've known for years who just recently closed her store. 

Of course I had to pull off the road and make introductions. Violet has had quite an eventful few days because she also got a bath today. She looks bigger, like a little fluff ball. She did not like that bath one bit, but I got it over with as fast as possible. It seems like her nails grew really long practically overnight, so tomorrow I may try to clip a few. Brad fed her treats throughout the worst part of her bath. Treats make everything better. Today she barked when she heard a crowd of people talking, stopped and looked confused when she heard the train in the distance. Many new sounds, sights, smells and experiences. She is doing well with all of them, she will sometimes hesitate at first, but mostly wants to investigate.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh Hooray for Violet's first bath !!! And the pictures are ????? Isn't Violet becoming quite the social butterfly !!! LOL.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Sharlene, I thought that... everyone will want to see pictures. She's messed herself up already, I didn't get them in time, and didn't try to take any drowned rat pics because she seemed a bit traumatized by the bath (the pitiful whimpering). I have all day been trying to get back to my work, the past 2 days have been 24/7 puppy, so I held off on the pics this time. 

Of course what am I doing here when I'm supposed to be working....


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't feel too badly Diane. I was so consumed with the actual act of Evye's first bath, I forget to take pictures too. By the time we got throught it, pictures were the last thing on my mind.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a great playdate. Thanks for sharing it with us Jill and Diane. Way to go Violet.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

What a wonderful day for Violet! I'm so jealous I couldn't join you. Next time?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cute puppy Violet is! Seeing her playing at the little playdate was so cute! Thank you for sharing......hoto::biggrin1:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh so awesome! Thanks for all the pictures, looks like they had fun. You can hardly even see an overbite on Violet...she is sweet!


----------

